# Scottish/Irish: I'm happy to have you as (a) friend.



## poorBear

hi everybody,

how do you say :

I'm happy to have you as (a) friend. 
Je suis heureuse que tu sois mon ami (ie)

in Scottish English
in Irish ... 

thanks.

don't hesitate to correct me.


----------



## Sionees

Question: Is this likely to be a purely Celtic inquiry or one on Celtic Englishes?

Celtic would mean (using your terminology as there are other extant Celtic languages, Scots Gaelic and Irish. Note the terms and also that the first is often known simply as (the) Gaelic or Gallic. This is unfortunate as I know in your country you tend to use _le ga__élique _for Irish.)

Celtic Englishes are those forms of English used in the Celtic nations such as The Republic of Ireland, Scotland and Wales. There are some similarities _in_ _concept_ with the_ gallo _on the sides of the Breton-French border for example. This is not the place to develop a thesis on CE - I already have elsewhere regarding 'Prepositions of Possession in Celtic Englishes' - but for you to be aware of their existence.

In indirect reponse to your initial question, I give you,

Rwyf yn falch dy fod yn gyfaill i mi (very formal, usually literary Welsh)

Dw i'n hapus fod chdi'n ffrind i mi (very informal, North-Western spoken dialectical Welsh.

_Amities gallois_


----------



## poorBear

thanks for these good and very helpful explanations.

First, I would like to know it in scots gaelic and in Irish.
but if you can, please, give me this in Celtic Englishes.
Many thanks for your help

you're right, here, we often use "le gaélique" for Irish, sorry :-(

Amitiés françaises ;-)


----------



## Banbha

Dia dhuit

In irish to say im happy to have you as a friend you can say:

Tá áthas orm go bhfuil tú mar chara agam
                       or
Tá áthas orm gur cairde muid


----------



## Sionees

Re: Celtic Englishes visit www.celtic-englishes.de.


----------



## poorBear

Sionees said:


> Re: Celtic Englishes visit www[dot]celtic-englishes[dot]de


 
thanks a lot for this link


----------



## poorBear

Banbha said:


> Dia dhuit
> 
> In irish to say im happy to have you as a friend you can say:
> 
> Tá áthas orm go bhfuil tú mar chara agam
> or
> Tá áthas orm gur cairde muid


 
hi,
thanks. Can you tell me how to pronounce these sentences ? 

Many thanks


----------



## Banbha

poorBear said:


> hi,
> thanks. Can you tell me how to pronounce these sentences ?
> 
> Many thanks



Im sorry I don't speak French but you seem to have pretty good English so if u were pronouncing it using English pronounciation they would sound something like this:

Tá áthas orm go bhfuil tú mar chara agam
Taw aw-hiss urm guh will too mar kara agum.

Tá áthas orm gur cairde muid
Taw aw-hiss orm gur  kawr-da mwid.


Hope that helps
Au revoir et salut


----------



## poorBear

Banbha said:


> Im sorry I don't speak French but you seem to have pretty good English so if u were pronouncing it using English pronounciation they would sound something like this:
> 
> Tá áthas orm go bhfuil tú mar chara agam
> Taw aw-hiss urm guh will too mar kara agum.
> 
> Tá áthas orm gur cairde muid
> Taw aw-hiss orm gur kawr-da mwid.
> 
> 
> Hope that helps
> Au revoir et salut


 
Great ! Thanks for your big efforts 
It's not easyier than French


----------



## Sionees

I keep on chasing Flaminius to say thank you - but it is sincerely meant. I will soon be able to type in my own references properly.


----------



## poorBear

Sionees said:


> I keep on chasing Flaminius to say thank you - but it is sincerely meant. I will soon be able to type in my own references properly.


 
Well done ! I had to look for Flaminius  but it was interesting.

Encore merci.

You're kind.


----------



## bb3ca201

I guess you could say that literally in Scottish Gaelic, or you coiuld be simpler and say:Tha mi toilichte gur mo charaid thu.I'm happy that you are my friend.


----------



## valskyfrance

thanks a lot
Happy new year...


----------

